# Need a commission (a box for my poker chips) made.



## igfbobby (2 Jan 2013)

Hello Everybody. I am new on here and on here for one reason only (haven't done woodworking for 20+years since GCSEs!). I am looking to find someone to commission to make a box to hold my new set of poker chips. I have tried to find a suitable box online and they're all rubbish though have helped with some design ideas. I do now know excatly what i want. The next stage is to find someone who would like to help me create it. Obviously i know custom woodwork can be expensive but am happy to pay for the right thing. The chips i've had custom made are beautiful and a stunning box to sit on the sideboard in my poker room would compliment them nicely. Where do i start? I have photgraphs of the sort of thing i'm after but have no idea how to find someone to make it. HELP! Have attached a picture of the sort of thing i want (though with quite a lot of tweeks) and not a terribly built piece of rubbish that the one in the photo is!


----------



## gasman (2 Jan 2013)

I have sent you a PM
Regards
Mark


----------



## igfbobby (3 Jan 2013)

Many thanks to Mark for replying to me. I must say I'm astounded he's the only one - 187 views of this topic and it appears only one person is interested in custom building me a box. I thought there was a recession.... Here I am offering a serious commission and prepared to pay substantial funds to achieve it and yet obviously there is so much work available out there that no-one except Mark is even interested in getting in touch to find out more. I've researched what i want very clearly, I am not a time waster / dreamer. Maybe i've done something wrong and posted this in the wrong place or this isn't the website to be offering commissions. I was just keen to find someone i could work one on one with to make this happen.......???? (hammer) (hammer) (hammer) :shock:


----------



## Lons (3 Jan 2013)

igfbobby":3me6x2ev said:


> Many thanks to Mark for replying to me. I must say I'm astounded he's the only one - 187 views of this topic and it appears only one person is interested in custom building me a box. I thought there was a recession.... Here I am offering a serious commission and prepared to pay substantial funds to achieve it and yet obviously there is so much work available out there that no-one except Mark is even interested in getting in touch to find out more. I've researched what i want very clearly, I am not a time waster / dreamer. Maybe i've done something wrong and posted this in the wrong place or this isn't the website to be offering commissions. I was just keen to find someone i could work one on one with to make this happen.......???? (hammer) (hammer) (hammer) :shock:



Clearly I'm one who's just read this out of curiosity though I wouldn't attempt to make the box. if I was, your post above would very quickly make me have second thoughts as I think you've reacted rather strongly and impatiently bearing in mind your post has only been up for a few hours. I'm sure you're anxious to get it moving but give people a chance, it will be worth the wait to get it right :roll: 

Not everyone checks the forum every day and there are many hobbyists on here who would have viewed out of interest.

Had you phoned around companies you certainly would not have had quicker reactions and would be waiting days for replies and quotes.

cheers

Bob


----------



## igfbobby (3 Jan 2013)

Thanks bob - you're right and apologies if tone was off. When I lived in the states I used asite called custommade to commission a stunning poker table which a guy made for me for $8k - so stunning I shipped back to the uk when I came to live here. That time I had 26 responses in 24 hours so guess my expectations were too high. Consider my neck well and truly wound in. Was just trying to say commission is for real and money no object within reason. Very happy to work a hobbyist to create something unique (and which may have a commercial element to it as I believe there is a gap in the market for a product like this and have quite a few people itching to see what I come up withas its very hard to buy a good poker chip box in the market place, though the focus is on my unique piece for starters). There seems to be so much talent from what I've seen of the projexts posted on this site that I've got itchy fingers to get cracking. Will take a chill pill and see what happens. Thanks again for the advice


----------



## igfbobby (3 Jan 2013)

PS why wouldn't the commission be of interest to you bob if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## mrpercysnodgrass (3 Jan 2013)

These people make unique boxes http://www.wheathills.com/pages/handmad ... y-box.aspx
but there are many more out there that specialise in boxes. If you type in "hand made box" into google images it will give you a little insight into what is out there.


----------



## RogerP (3 Jan 2013)

I'm one of those who looked out of curiosity. I make boxes (and other things) but I don't sell anything as it's just for my own amusement. I expect there are plenty more like me on this forum.


----------



## Racers (3 Jan 2013)

It is a forum of mostly amateurs so its only to be expected.

Pete


----------



## igfbobby (3 Jan 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys. I undertstand the forum better now! Just to say very happy to work with a hobbyist if there's someone out there who fancies making some cash from their hobby! Just to say that if my box turns out well I know of at least 8 other regular players who have expressed interest in having a great box for their chips. Looking to pay in the regiion of £500 - £1,000+ depending on materials etc for the box. Thanks again


----------



## Ian (3 Jan 2013)

PM sent


----------



## Lons (3 Jan 2013)

igfbobby":3t60z55s said:


> PS why wouldn't the commission be of interest to you bob if you don't mind me asking?



Hi

There are a number of members who make very good boxes, I'm not one of them. 
Whilst I'm happy to make one for myself I know I would see little issues or faults which would irritate me and I wouldn't be happy with that if making for a customer.
I think you already know that enthusiasts are usually perfectionists which is probably what you are looking for.

As a non gambler (been to Vegas recently and didn't put even one coin in a slot  ) I'm surprised that demand would be there in the UK.

I didn't mean to come over heavy btw, we can be a bit laid back in rural areas over here :wink: 

cheers

Bob


----------



## Kasinas (3 Jan 2013)

igfbobby":qxizjjqp said:


> Hello Everybody. I am new on here and on here for one reason only (haven't done woodworking for 20+years since GCSEs!). I am looking to find someone to commission to make a box to hold my new set of poker chips. I have tried to find a suitable box online and they're all rubbish though have helped with some design ideas. I do now know excatly what i want. The next stage is to find someone who would like to help me create it. Obviously i know custom woodwork can be expensive but am happy to pay for the right thing. The chips i've had custom made are beautiful and a stunning box to sit on the sideboard in my poker room would compliment them nicely. Where do i start? I have photgraphs of the sort of thing i'm after but have no idea how to find someone to make it. HELP! Have attached a picture of the sort of thing i want (though with quite a lot of tweeks) and not a terribly built piece of rubbish that the one in the photo is!



Nice box you have there.


----------



## coyot (4 Jan 2013)

PM sent.
Regards, Frank


----------



## Melinda_dd (4 Jan 2013)

I looked as I thought I'd maybe able to make something..... saw your picture of the box that you described as 
"A terribly built piece of rubbish"
.....I thought it was really good, so something I would be able to make would not be good enough for what you want.

Hope you find your box maker... can't wait to see pictures of this special piece.


----------



## marcros (4 Jan 2013)

i would be interested to see some of the custom chips if possible?


----------



## Dodge (4 Jan 2013)

Just seen your post and have sent you a PM.

If you have already found someone to assist you thats fine.

Roger


----------



## igfbobby (4 Jan 2013)

marcros":1elc59vw said:


> i would be interested to see some of the custom chips if possible?



As soon as they arrive I will put them a photo on 8 - 10 week order time  but at least that gives time for the box to progress. The chips are made by chipco who make fantastic ceramic chips for most of the las vegas casinos. I'm personalising the chipco "a-type" through their subsidery homepokerchips.com........ http://www.homepokerchips.com/stock.php in the bottom right - mine will be in units of 25p 50p £1 £5 £10 £25 and £50, 750 in total with my "Hill House Poker Club" at the top and my initials at the bottom. The colours are very classic - not too blingy! Some of the chips they order in the US are pretty mental! The naked lady chips are still all the rage and no it's not still the 70's is it! They can now put any photo on a ceramic chip - they aren't plastic chips with stickers like they used to be...


----------



## bugbear (5 Jan 2013)

igfbobby":1n8yukzo said:


> Thanks bob - you're right and apologies if tone was off. When I lived in the states I used asite called custommade to commission a stunning poker table which a guy made for me for $8k - so stunning I shipped back to the uk when I came to live here. That time I had 26 responses in 24 hours so guess my expectations were too high.



The purpose of that site is exactly to match up commissions and workers; the purpose of this site is mainly for people to chat about woodwork.

BugBear


----------



## waveman2010 (5 Jan 2013)

I'm with Bob on this one, I make some some quite nice things, but none are perfect and those tiny flaws irritate me and therefore I would not consider selling my work especially taking on a commission. Hope you get what want, there are real Dons on this site.
Kev.


----------



## SVB (7 Jan 2013)

I'd give Andrew Crawford a ring - really top top quaility box maker:

http://www.fine-boxes.com/

Best of luck,

Simon


----------



## Steve Maskery (7 Jan 2013)

+1 for Andrew Crawford boxes. Beautiful. Don't know if he comes in that cheap though TBH. Ditto Robert Ingham.
If I had my own workshop I'd happily oblige.
Steve


----------



## jhwbigley (10 Jan 2013)

I've recently made a small box in American Black Walnut for a Silver christening spoon. 













(Sorry about the poor quality photos, completely forgot to take some good one with the good camera)

Have a nose around my blog and feel free to contact me if you want me to come up with something.

Thanks

JH


----------



## Phil Sewell (4 Apr 2013)

I took on this commission and thought someone might like to see the result.

The box is American walnut covered in burr walnut. It holds 800 chips, the holders are lined in mulberry suede.

There are spring loaded brass rods in the sides which locate in brass plates in the drawers fronts when the lid is shut, locking the drawers. Dimensions are 430mm x 270mm x280mm.

Constructed with my usual dt's although the burr masks them on this box (this was pointed out to the client before I started).

I find box making stressful, this one was particularly so!

Phil.


----------



## Racers (4 Apr 2013)

Hi, Phil

Very nice, I like the suede/walnut colour combination.
Ian Hawthorne hardware?

Pete


----------



## Phil Sewell (4 Apr 2013)

Hi Pete,

Ian Hawthorne's lock, Andrew Crawford's hinges.

Phil.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (4 Apr 2013)

Hi Phil,

Your box looks stunning. How long did it take to make?

Thanks,
Neil


----------



## nev (4 Apr 2013)

A beautiful and most covetous box you have created there, thanks for showing us.


----------



## stevenw1963 (4 Apr 2013)

Hope the client appreciates such nice workmanship.


----------



## MickCheese (4 Apr 2013)

That's wonderful.

Congratulations and thanks for showing us.

Mick


----------



## ColeyS1 (4 Apr 2013)

What a beauty


----------



## SurreyHills (4 Apr 2013)

Stunning box, thanks for sharing the pictures. Who chose the wood - you or the client?


----------



## Paul Chapman (4 Apr 2013)

Beautiful work, Phil. Love the purple lining alongside the Walnut.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## WandrinAndy (4 Apr 2013)

An absolute beaut you have made there Phil....


----------



## doctor Bob (4 Apr 2013)

supreme craftmanship


----------



## igfbobby (8 Apr 2013)

stevenw1963":3f55kygy said:


> Hope the client appreciates such nice workmanship.


 
Philip Sewell is a total legend. I can't thank him enough for the box he has created for me. The design process was protracted but his unfailing patience and humour was wonderful. As for the finished article - it is a work of art and even more gorgeous in the flesh than in the pictures. It is a rare priviledge to be able to commission a piece like this. The box is both inventive, wonderfully practical and beautiful. Thank you Philip and hope it wasn't too stressful!

Ian


----------



## AndyT (8 Apr 2013)

What a great result! And a really impressive box.


----------



## xy mosian (8 Apr 2013)

Wonderful, Wonderful. Humbling too.
xy


----------



## Mattty (8 Apr 2013)

That is a lovely box indeed and excellent craftsmanship.


----------



## Phil Sewell (8 Apr 2013)

Thanks for all the very kind words re the box, much appreciated. It took a lot of sorting out with Ian before I started making it (I have saved all the emails and there are about 40!) but all worth it as he seems very pleased with the end product.
Phil.


----------



## igfbobby (8 Apr 2013)

Phil Sewell":2up0h55s said:


> Thanks for all the very kind words re the box, much appreciated. It took a lot of sorting out with Ian before I started making it (I have saved all the emails and there are about 40!) but all worth it as he seems very pleased with the end product.
> Phil.




i hope i wasn't too indecisive :lol: (hammer) The correspondence was protracted but what we've created is awesome. You are the man Philip! =D> =D> =D> from a very grateful client!


----------



## CraigyCraigo (9 Apr 2013)

Truly Magnificent 

Would love to see it with the chips in it!!!


----------



## Ian (9 Apr 2013)

A fantastic piece Phillip! 
Very crisp craftmanship the perfect home for poker chips!

Ian


----------

